# Advice on Glue ups for irregular designs



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

My sister asked me to make her a serving tray and together we came up with a cool design for the base. I had to glue the herringbone pattern onto a plywood base to make the glueup possible. But then when my wife saw the pattern, she loved it and asked me to make her a cutting board with the same design.










Now I am struggling to figure out how on earth I can make a cutting board with that design when I will have to clamp up all of those individual pieces. Its not like I could clamp them in rows like I would with a normal linear cutting board design. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to glue up with this type of design without using a base?


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hmm.. Perhaps glueing onto a scrap pieze of wood and cut it off afterwards?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I would glue them all up, then put 4 pieces of scrap (one on each side) for the clamps. Use parchment paper to keep things from sticking to the scrap wood and/or whatever you are doing the glue-up on.

Hmmm… I forgot that the initial glue up won't have those nice straight edges on the sides… where is the 'delete post' button when you really need it 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

John, make two "M" shaped jigs with the legs of each at 90 degrees where the inside of each is the shape of the letter and the outside is solid across. Fit the pieces into the jig on a non-stick surface and clamp with the beams of the clamps on the outside edges to contain the individual pieces. Cut this to square after the glue has cured overnight. I'm sorry if this isn't clear, but ask any questions you may have.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Make a glue up jig from melamine with the starting end to fit the irregular shape.


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

> John, make two "M" shaped jigs with the legs of each at 90 degrees.
> - AandCstyle





> Make a glue up jig from melamine with the starting end to fit the irregular shape.
> - Rick M.


Right, I'll give it a shot. Thanks guys!


----------

